# Whats your love story



## MorgTrott (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd love to hear everyones love story!


----------



## Christa W (Aug 27, 2013)

I met the love of my life while we were both guild mates in the online game World of Warcraft.  We had a mutual acquaintance that I only knew online and he knew in real life and he took us together into a dungeon.  I lived in Wisconsin, him in Florida.  We became in game friends, then began telephone conversations.  We decided after a few months to meet in person so he flew up there.  After a wonderful weekend, we agreed that it would be too hard to do a long distance relationship so I decided to move in with him and the rest is history.  I packed everything I owned into my beat up VW Jetta and moved across the country.  7 years, 8 cats and one house later we are still blissfully happy.  It helps having someone who shares your common interests.  All his online game buddies hate that he never gets yelled at by the Mrs. because I play too.


----------



## myzeri (Dec 11, 2013)

Christa, that's adorable. I know a few people who have gotten together that way. And my boyfriend loves that I play games, too. I can't tell him to stop playing if I still am.

Here's our story (it's kind of lame):

I worked at Walmart, and he did too. I worked in the electronics department, and he'd come over to look at games on his lunch (he worked photo). He called me Slacker for the first month he knew me. He took me out a few times, and we had a ton of fun together. He can always make me laugh. He took me to visit TAPS in Warwick, RI (the Ghost Hunters guys), even though he hates them. He asked me to be his girlfriend, and the rest is history.


----------



## dawn767 (Dec 14, 2013)

@Christa W that's so cute and romantic!

I met my fiance when I moved to a new school in the 8th grade. I was really shy and quiet, kind of unpopular I guess. He was really handsome and popular, but he was really into himself and kind of jerk...so I thought lol. Weirdly enough, we started dating our junior year of high school. The first conversation we had was about baseball. All the guys were impressed that I knew what I was talking about (most were probably surprised I talked at all lol), and me and my fiance were the only ones who were Red Sox fans in a sea of Reds fans. We decided to go to the same college and moved in together. Been together ever since.


----------



## teenyfish (Dec 15, 2013)

I met my boyfriend on OkCupid. I saw his profile and thought he was funny so I messaged him. He got back to me and after talking for a little while he asked me out on a date. We went to a restaurant for dinner and then afterwards walked around the city looking for a bathroom, I'm under 21 so it was hard to find somewhere that was open that would let me in. We stumbled upon a movie theater and he paid for two tickets just so we could use the restroom and we stayed for the movie as well. We walked back to my dorm at 3 am. Things moved pretty quickly from there and about a month later I was staying at his place for a few nights in a row. I don't remember when it happened, but one day I just never left. 

We've since moved into an apartment together and have been together for only 7 months, but I don't know, when it feels good it feels good!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 16, 2013)

My fiance and I met in Junior year of high school. We went to different schools but met because there is a career-technical school that like 20 local area Junior &amp; Seniors can go to for 1/2 of their normal school day. So we met at the career-tech school because we were both in the Culinary Arts program. The very first day I remember thinking how cute he was. We both had other bf/gf at the time (mine is a story for another time- my bf had moved to CA) but we would constantly flirt with each other. We would wait for each other to come to class and he would always be there waiting for me to wash our hands together (sounds funny I know but remember, we were in culinary!). We called each other our "paper towel buddy" because we would get paper towels for each other to dry off our hands. We would always find any reason to go talk to each other.

 His girlfriend had broke up with him and I saw it as the perfect opportunity to finally dump my no-good boyfriend as well. We became friends on facebook, he would tell me at school when to go online so we chat, then got my phone number and started texting me, and finally one day (after gushing about him to my friend) he asked me to go ice skating and to a movie. He was seriously the sweetest! We are soon celebrating our 5 year anniversary and currently planning our wedding.


----------



## eucala08 (Dec 18, 2013)

I was interning on campus, and he was a full-time employee. We talked occasionally at work. He has a lot of social anxiety, so that was impressive that he talked to me. We found out we had a lot in common. I had the office with the group's printer, and he would purposely find something to print to just come down to talk to me. I had gotten a new job full-time for after graduation, and he asked me out a few weeks before I was to quit for it. He said he wanted to wait till the day that I was leaving just in case I said no, but he was afraid he wouldn't see me my last day. My relationship with him has been the easiest that I've been in. We handle any disagreements that we have like adults. There's no arguing. He has a high consideration for my needs just as I have his. He was the first guy to give me flowers. I remember I cried from it. I had been in relationships that were very one sided that I gave a lot and hardly got anything in return. This one has just been so right. We got married in under a year. I never thought I'd be one of those people who got married so quickly, but with him it just seemed like the right thing to do.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Dec 21, 2013)

Met a guy off an internet dating site...feeling you have to catch a good one before they realize these sites are full of weirdos...met the perfect guy....dated for 6 months, always a good time and not a single fight, then he suddenly ends it stating distance as the reason.  I told him never to talk to me again, knowing he would listen.

But, 9 months later...he emailed me out of the blue apologizing.  It was 2 hours after my grandmother died and maybe 30 minutes after I asked her for help to deal with my sadness of her passing.  We texted for hours, then nothing the next day.  The day after he wished me well during her funeral and I asked to see him.  He had no other intention than to apologize..but I missed him terribly.

It finally hit him when he saw me that he missed me and wanted me back.   I cried in the parking lot saying goodbye as he promised he would never hurt me again...and we are even better now.  I know he is the one and I feel very strongly my grandmother did this for me...and I am not even a religious person.


----------



## ItsHollyAgain (Dec 31, 2013)

I was going through a divorce. I had a close friend of teh family pass away and realized life was too short to stay in an abusive marriage. I honestly believed that I would never be in love again - oh I figured that I would date people, and I was okay with this. You have to know that i have some chronic health issues, and my ex told me all sorts of awful things during our relationship that I started believing. Anyway. I decided after a while that I was ready to date (I spent more time getting divorced than I spent married - my divorce took a very long time). I had some dates that went no where and a short lived relationship (he was going through a divorce and wanted me to be monogamous but he wasn't ready for that for himself - he was quickly kicked to the curb!). I met my now husband, and we spent our first few dates with only hugs no kiss. Several of my friends told me that this guy was not interested in me romantically - and he seemed to have a good amount of friends so I couldn't figure out why he kept wanting to hang out. I had some liquid courage one night after he met a bunch of my friends and myself out, and went for a kiss. I fully expected rejection, but much to my delight he was okay with kissing!

We dated, moved in (and his brother moved in right after me for almost a year - that was a poor choice!). We got engaged, and started to plan a wedding. Due to many factors, our relationship fell apart. We called off our wedding, but stayed together. Then a month after we called off our wedding, we broke up (correction: he broke up with me and kicked me out). He still apologizes for his behavior. We both had a lot of things that we needed to work on and required some growth. I moved out and decided I wasn't going to just sit around waiting to be his option, as I'd been doing. It feels like as soon as I did that, then he was back in love. We quickly (immensely quick!) became close again, and before I left on a work trip he asked me to move back in and told me that he loved me. Last January/February I told him if things went well, I would like to get engaged again, but take things slowly and not let it end up like before. He went to counseling with me. Then one day after I got home from work, he mentioned "so about that getting engaged thing..." and since I expected the worst, he literally chased me around the house trying to converse. And so we quietly got engaged  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then we decided since he is a huge introvert and planning a wedding was so stressful that we would elope. And so we did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My mom was teh only person who knew, and understood why we kept it quiet. This past May we eloped at our lovely courthouse and had a photographer with us.

Our relationship has never been stronger. My partner is so understanding about my health, and many times has to physically take care of me. When I spend a few days in the hospital, he is there as much as he can be - spending most of the day there often.


----------



## jesshh3 (Jan 2, 2014)

all of your stories are so cute! Here's mine.. we met when we were 13, (in 2006), we started talking because he went to junior high with my best friend, we both thought each other was really hot (at 13 that's all anyone cares about lol) and we dated for a few months, broke up, and then started dating again the summer before grade9, we were going to different high school so we broke up because it would be hard not seeing each other as much, we still talked all the time, and were very flirty together, in grade 10 I started dating someone 2 yrs older and we had a toxic relationship so every time we broke up I would go crying to my bf from grade 8, every time he would say just be with me I've always liked you, but I never listened, we kept being friends and seeing each other every so often, but it got harder because we both had feelings for each other, but felt like we couldn't be together. When I was 17 I broke up with my boyfriend at the time of 2 yrs, and when I was 18 I started dating a new guy, at this time I had stopped talking to my boyfriend from grade 8 because it was too hard. When I was 20, my boyfriend at the time passed away from a year long battle with cancer, so of course I was sad, but I knew he had suffered so much, and I was so young, I had to move on if I ever wanted to be happy again, I wasn't looking for a relationship, but about 6 weeks after he passed, I started talking to my grade 8 boyfriend again, he knew that my ex passed away, and he was very supportive and good with me, we started dating again things were so amazing, it was great now that we were older, we could actually go out and do fun things, like go to the movies without our parents driving us around, go out drinking, do anything we wanted. It was perfect. I was for the first time in my life actually happy....and now we are engaged!! I can't imagine being with anyone else for the rest of my life...my grade 8 crush &lt;3


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 8, 2014)

Awww everyone's stories are so cute!

I was 18 and just about to graduate in Germany and had my nose mainly in school books and was not looking for a serious relationship at that time. I was flirting with a few huys here and there especially when we went out on the weekends to get our minds off studying. My friend told me to sign up to this website similar to OKcupit (but german) to look at this guy she was thinking of going out with. After I signed up I noticed this picture of this guy laying on the floor with a golden retriever puppy. On his profile he stated how he was looking forwrad to going back to the US. I figured he is military and messaged him that I thought his dog is cute and I wish him best of luck on returning to the US. We messaged a few times back and forth.

That was still Myspace time so he added me there. We would message each other in the evenings when I got done studying but as I was going out on the weekends and flirting with different guys not wanting to start a relationship, I kept it low key. I found out that he was born in the US but his mum is German and that's why he was in Germany but wanted to go back to the US soon. We exchanged phone numbers after a while and would text from tie to time til we almost talked daily, keeping it friendly. I kept joking that I have a stach of Oreos that I will bring by since he missed the US and he kept asking when he is getting his cookies. After about two months of talking to each other, I didn't hear from him for a few days. Then, one afternoon I just got a message asking what I am doing. I told im I am studying and what he was up to. He said he was just laying in the hospital after being in a car crash and having fractured part of his spine. i still remember how shocked I was that I did not know about this right away. I visited him in the hospital the next day and from that day every day. I would go visit him after school when he was back home. When he was able to walk again, he brought me to the door of his appartment just smiled and gave me a kiss. From then on everything went relatively quick, we started a relationship and as I knew he wante dto go back to the US we got married after 3 months of dating. I am still laughing because everyone thought I was pregnant. We have our 7th anniversary this year. looking back, it's not always easy but you have to work on every good relationship and grow with each other and appreciate each other. i wouldm't change a thing and I still smile when I see Oreo Cookies.


----------



## Martina89 (Jan 17, 2014)

My lovestory is completely disgusting. We have lived apart for 2 years because He was studying in London and I stayed at home to finish my degree. I dreamed and I hoped with the exception of a possible return to Italy or to stay together anywhere in the world, to share the live together. He returned at home in September, with a paid internship and We had finally time for us. But, he decided to change jobs to earn more money ( Also previous work was well-paid) and He works for 16/17 hours a day. I'm alone, I'm always alone and I'm suffering because I don't know what to do. I love him, but I'm very tired, because after 3 years I WANT TO LIVE MY LOVE and not staying with a ghost!!!! And I don't know why He says he loves me, but He doesn't need to stay with me!!!!

Can I have a suggestion?? I really don't know what I have to do. Is really love???? I don't think so....

Thanks 





(Sorry for my horrible english!)


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 17, 2014)

@Martina89 love is always work and takes hard work from both involved parties and needs to be a give and take. Have you told him how you feel? I can't tell you if it really is love because I know neither you nor him but I can tell you have strong feelings towards him, otherwise it would not bother you that much.


----------



## Martina89 (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, I told with him many times,but He doesn't understand. He's always been selfish, because I think that the distance is not a problem, but only the absence. I'm so tired because We don't share anything for a long time and He has always chosen his interests and when I tell him that this situation is a pain for me, He tells me " I don't understand but now the situation in this!!! For three years, not now....I'm confused...This relationship is only painful...I'm 24 years, We have to live...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 17, 2014)

@Martina89 it sound slike you are really tired of the relationship. How would you feel if you guys were not together and you were on your own for a while or possibly falling in love with someine who is around more? Did you tell him you won't continue the relationship like this?


----------



## Martina89 (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, and all times he says that He doesn't want to finish the relationship but He knows that I'm not well. But they are just words and no facts.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 17, 2014)

When I was 17 I needed a date to the prom. I asked my ex boyfriend's brother. He had a girlfriend, so of course I didn't want to intrude. He offered to set me up with one of his friends named Joe. I was intrigued, however; kind of scared too. I talked to Joe on the phone and two days later we met in person. He was gorgeous, kind, and we hit it off virtually instantaneously. He took me to my junior prom, where he was the talk of the night because he could dance. As time proceeded, we started dating and then he proposed. At the time, I was 17 and he was 19 (almost 20). We hung out the entire Summer 24/7 before we broke up at the end of Summer. We were only together for about 4 months before it ended. Why did it end? We were simply just way too young.

A few years ago, I decided to check out Facebook to see if I could find my ex fiance and see how he has been. This was shortly after I had a failed relationship with an UFC Fighter. After searching, I found him and decided to message him. It was something like "Hey Joe, how are you? This is Sarah Afshar. We were engaged before. Do you remember me? I hope you are doing well" or something to that degree. He responded, of course which made it even more interesting to me. As time proceeded and the communication and chemistry came back, we discussed getting back together. Needless to say, I felt modestly reluctant because I had some concerns that needed to be addressed, as I had several questions.

We both continued to live our lives, however; it was very certain to me that he was on my mind. When I looked at how our relationship was fully rather than one dimensionally - when we were younger, we had a connection not many people have. Aside from the chemistry, compatibility, and overall connection; I was aware of one thing - he was my best friend and I missed him dearly. After much debating and contemplation, we decided to give it a second chance.

Now, I am 33 and after several failed relationships and seeing what was out there for years, a mixture of happiness and sadness, Joe and I are back together and our relationship is stronger than it has ever been. And he told me he has plans of proposing sometime this year. He is the love of my life. And I have never been so happy.


----------



## dawn767 (Jan 18, 2014)

@Sarah Afshar Wow, what an incredible journey! Everyone is always making fun of Facebook, but wonderful occurrences like these would never happen without it.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Sarah Afshar Wow, what an incredible journey! Everyone is always making fun of Facebook, but wonderful occurrences like these would never happen without it.

Thanks girl! Yes, everyone always seems to make fun, yet those are the same people that cannot stay away too. hahaha! I think it's a great website.


----------



## hotpinkglitter (Jan 28, 2014)

My hubby and I met online playing pool on Yahoo in February of 2004. I normally don't chat when I play online games, but for some reason I did with him. He engaged me first, and the more we talked, the more we found out we had in common. I was hesitant at first to get involved because we lived 250 miles apart, but I couldn't help how I felt. We met in person on May 6th of that year, and made it "official" on May 18. We dated long distance for almost a year before I moved in with him in April of 2005. We were engaged in January of 2007, and we got married on May 24, 2008. We've been together almost 10 years and our feelings have grown stronger with each passing year. He's the biggest blessing in my life and I could not have asked for a better person to spend the rest of my life with


----------



## lolalove143 (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow thank you all for sharing your wonderful love stories :') They are sooooo sweet! My heart just melted reading all of them heh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahzelada (Feb 26, 2014)

My boyfriend and I got together over the Internet too. We were both playing a game called Garry's mod, which we were in a community for. He at first thought I was annoying lol. Anyway I ended up posting a pic of myself in one of the threads and as he was looking he said he stopped and stared at me. (He told me later he's never seen a beautiful girl until me). So we decided to start dating in December and even rhough I hadn't met him in person yet, we skyped everyday with video, exchanged pics, and phone calls. Finally in September he came up to Canada (he lives in the USA) to see me. It was perfect. After that I went down to meet his family for Christmas. So happy it all worked out. I love him so much. I also now wear his promise ring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Felicia Marie (Mar 25, 2014)

I met my boyfriend alex online a year ago also but we knew each other a lil while before that on facebook.. where would we met. it was his birthday and New Years so I said happy birthday and happy new years dude and he told me thanks and i should hit him up so I did. and we hung out 5 days in a row then started officially dating January 5th 2013. Iv never been this happy in my life for this long. thankyou facebook!! Hes been so good to me and treats me like a princess like no one else ever has and literally called me beautiful everyday. But if we break up I'm never meeting someone on facebook again!! I know we're not going to break up though because we're both about loyalty


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 5, 2014)

Alright, I'll play too. LOL

A couple years back ( I can't remember exactly) I started playing  Counter Strike, and in game you can talk to people that are on the same server as you. So I'd get on there every night after work, a lot of people that play that game are usually not friendly and hated the fact I was a girl. But there was this one guy that would always play with me and was always happy to say hi to me. So after a few months of playing almost every night with this person that said hi to me, I decided I would add him to my friends list. After that first night we talked every night through chat. Then it went to texting, then facebook friends and so on. So one day I get this idea that I want to Skype, it had been months and I figured why not? We talked constantly so I figured what the heck. We skyped every night after he got off work and we decided that we should meet in person. Me being the ballsy person I am I said that I would go out there to see him. He then said no and that he would come out here so I don't give my mom a heart attack. I picked him up at the airport and i just knew I made the right decision meeting him. So after only meeting him 6 times in person, I decided I would move across the country to live with him. Everyone including my parents thought I was insane and losing my marbles. But I wouldn't want the what-if feeling so I went ahead and moved. I'm sooooooo thankful I went with my gut. We have now been married 2 1/2 years and I couldn't be happier. We have our own furbaby and everything is perfect. I do hate being 1,500 miles from my family but I wouldn't change the life I have now for anything. SOSOSOSO thankful I went with my own gut rather than listen to what people had to tell me. Your gut is usually right


----------



## kenya72 (Apr 5, 2014)

I was very young but I'll never forget it.  He was in his early twenties and I was about 18.  He lived about thirty minutes away in another city, and was always working so we didn't really get to see each other that often. So about five months into the relationship, he calls me at like three in the morning and tells me that he loves me, and if he ever decided to get married that he'd want me to be the one.  That was a long time ago, and of course now I wouldn't marry him if my life depended on it, but I remember it like it was yesterday because I was so obsessed with him. Lol, like I said .... I was very young!


----------



## vukas (Apr 8, 2014)

That sounds like a really nice story. I'm not surprised it is still in your head.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

